# Damsel in Distress!



## Alikin (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have just stumbled across this forum. Whilst searching for help online.

I am in dire need of help. I am having a total nightmare with Uber and I hope someone can help. Their online “support” messaging service is perhaps THE worst experience I have ever had when it comes to communication. 

I joined Uber in the summer. Since then my payment documents have been under review. For the first few months I was paid fine on the weekly payout. I had no issue with that - at all. It was bizarre that my documents were under review but hey - I was being paid.

Then at the end of October my payments stopped. The first week I didn’t think anything of it. Now here we are in the week before Christmas and I have 100’s of pounds trapped in my Uber wallet.

I have spoken time and time again to their support messaging service and they keep telling me over and over to wait 8/10 days. It’s pretty much the same copy and paste response each time. I even tried uploading fresh documents just in case there was an issue originally - no luck. These guys have made me so upset with their lack of HUMAN response that I have actually cried over this...

Does anyone have any experience with this? I’m UK based if that helps. Does anyone know if there is anyone other than the messaging service that I can contact?

All of this has basically led to me just wanting to cash out my earnings and leave Uber now. Which is not what I had intended at all. I loved working for them. Now I feel I have genuinely been robbed of not just my money but my time. Surely there is a way to resolve stuff like this? Surely?

Any advice, reassurance or suggestions would be fantastic

cheers all


----------

